# [Review] Scythe Kama Angle



## xTc (29. Dezember 2008)

*Mitten in der kalten Jahreszeit bekommen einige unter uns schon eine Gänsehaut wenn sie nur an die Temperaturen draußen denken. Trotz Minusgrade draußen, soll der Prozessor des heimischen PCs auch in der Wintersaison nicht ins Schwitzen kommen. Diesen Gedanken hatte auch Scythe und brachte passend einen neuen Kühler auf den Markt, den „Kama Angle“. PC-Cooling stellte mir ein Exemplar des „Kama Angle’s“ zur Verfügung, um zu testen was der neue Kühler von Scythe leistet.*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon mit dem Kama Cross bewies Scythe Mut zur Lücke und brachte einen Kühler mit extravaganter Bauform auf den Markt. Der Kama Cross hatte Ähnlichkeiten mit einem Automotor.
Auch mit dem Kama Angle betritt Scythe in Sachen Design neue Wege und hebt sich so deutlich von anderen Herstellern ab. So kommt der Kama Angle mit einer ungewöhnlichen und noch nie dagewesenen Bauform daher und zieht alle Blicke auf sich. 


*Verpackung / Lieferumfang:*

Der Kama Angle wird in einer Pappverpackung ohne Sichtfenster geliefert. Die Verpackung ist typisch für Scythe. Die grellen und kräftigen Farben machen sofort auf sich aufmerksam. Jeder der schon mal ein Produkt Scythe gekauft hat, weiß was gemeint ist. Auf der Vorderseite selbst sind der Kühler und einige Features abgedruckt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dreht man die Verpackung leicht zur Seite, sieht man die Erklärungen der einzelnen Features. Ein sehr nettes Gimmick, was Scythe hier angewandt hat. So umwirbt Scythe den Kama Angle mit einer „Multi Fan Mount Structure“ welche es dem User ermöglicht, den Lüfter in den verschiedensten Positionen am Kühlkörper zu befestigen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der dritten Seite der Verpackung druckt Scythe ein Bild der „Multisockel-Befestigung“ ab. Diese ermöglich es den Kühler auf S478, S775 , S754, S939, S940, AM2 und AM2+ Mainboards zu verbauen. Weiterhin werden in einer kleinen Tabelle nochmal alle relevanten Leistungsdaten des Kühlers abgedruckt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der Rückseite stehen Warnhinweise sowie wichtige Punkte zur Handhabung des Kühlers, leider aber nur auf Japanisch und Englisch.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Lieferumfang umfasst alles, was man zur Montage benötigt. So liefert Scythe eine Befestigung für alle gängigen Mainboards mir. Weiterhin umfasst der Lieferumfang einen 120mm Lüfter (Scythe Slip Stream Kaze Jyu 120 mm), entsprechende Halterungsklammern, ein Tütchen Wärmeleitpaste und eine Montageanleitung.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Montageanleitung enthält Anweisungen zu den unterschiedlichsten Sockeln in Deutsch, Englisch und Spanisch. Auch ist die Anleitung gut bebildert.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Spezifikation:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Features:*



> *Variable Luftstrom-Optimierung*
> Der Luftstrom im Gehäuse lässt sich dank des rechtwinkligen Designs perfekt an die Gegebenheiten im Gehäuse anpassen.
> 
> 
> ...




*Emotionen:*

Zweifelsohne besticht der Kama Angle durch seine ungewöhnliche aber dennoch außergewöhnliche Optik. Der Kama Angle besteht aus zwei kleinen „Towern“, die an einer Ecke zusammengeführt wurden. So entsteht die ungewohnte „L-Form“.  Der Tower verfügt über 65 sauber verarbeitete Lamellen. Die Lamellen weisen keine scharfen Kanten oder Unreinheiten auf.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die vier verbauten Heatpipes verlaufen durch beide Seiten des Towers. So gehen die Heatpipes auf der einen Seite in die Bodenplatte hinein, biegen sich um 90° Grad und kommen an der anliegenden Seite wieder heraus. Die vier Heatpipes sind aus Kupfer gefertigt, die Lamellen hingegen aus Aluminium.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit man nicht direkt auf die Lamellen schauen kann und sieht wie sie befestigt wurde, verbaut Scythe zusätzlich noch eine Art „Sichtschutz“. Diese wurde zusätzlich auf die Bodenplatte geklebt und mit dem Scythe-Logo verziert.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Kama Angle überzeugt mit seiner guten Flexibilität. So ermöglicht dieser es, den Lüfter an drei unterschiedlichen Stellen zu montieren. Auch ist es möglich an jeder Stelle einen Lüfter zu montieren. Zwar ist der User somit in der Lage maximal drei Lüfter zu verbauen, leider hat Scythe aber nur einen Satz an Halterungsklammern beigelegt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Kühler macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Er wurde sauber verarbeitet und weist keine Mängel  auf. Auch die Enden der Heatpipes wurden mit einer Schutzkappe versehen um die Verletzungsgefahr zu mindern.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Links:*



> *Scythe Kama Angle bei PC-Cooling.de*
> 
> *Scythe Kama Angle Produktseite*
> 
> *Scythe Kama Angle Kompatibilitätsliste*




*Montage:*

Zuerst ist es am wichtigsten, dass Ihr die Schutzfolie an der Bodenplatte des Kühlers entfernt. So geht Ihr sicher, dass Ihr die Folie entfernt habt und diese nicht vergesst.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die weitere Montage ist es Sinnvoll, das Ihr euer Mainboard ausbaut. Zwar könnt Ihr den Kühler aufgrund der Push-Pins auch im Gehäuse verbauen, es ist aber besser das Mainboard auszubauen, da Ihr so mehr Platz habt.
Sobald Ihr euer Mainboard ausgebaut habt, geht es mit dem nächsten Schritt weiter. Dazu benötigt Ihr den kleinen Beutel mit den 4 Schrauben, der dem Lieferumfang beiliegt. Weiterhin braucht Ihr noch das Push-Pin-Modul. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit den vier kleinen Schrauben befestigt Ihr nun das Push-Pin-Modul an der Bodenplatte des Kama Angle’s. Sobald Ihr diesen Schritt abgeschlossen habt, geht es mit dem nächsten weiter.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun geht es wieder mit dem Mainboard weiter. Baut, falls noch nicht geschehen eure CPU ein und entscheidet euch für eine Richtung, in die Ihr den Kama Angle montieren wollt. Ich entscheide mich für die erste Möglichkeit.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schaut das der Kühler passt und nirgendwo aneckt. Sobald Ihr sichergestellt habt, dass alles passt entfernt den Kühler nochmal um etwas Wärmeleitpaste aufzutragen. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sobald Ihr die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen habt, könnt Ihr den Kühler richtig montieren. Setzt dazu den Kühler mittig auch Eure CPU und drück die Push-Pins nach der Reihe über Kreuz fest.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn Ihr den Kühler richtig befestigt habt, müsst Ihr nur noch den Lüfter montieren. Ihr könnt den Lüfter entweder an einer der beiden Seiten befestigen, oder mittig. Ich entscheide mich für die erste Möglichkeit.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sobald der Lüfter montiert ist seid Ihr fast fertig. Fehlt nur noch, dass Ihr das Lüfterkabel anschließen müsst.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fertig.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Kompatibilität:*

Der Kühler passte auf alle meine Mainboard.  Somit kann ich bestätigen, das der Kühler ohne Probleme auf das Rampage Formula, sowie Rampage Extreme und das P5Q Deluxe passt. Auch passt der Kama Angle ohne Probleme auf das XFX Geforce 9300.

Weiterhin lässt sich der Scythe Kama Angle auch ohne Probleme mit dem *"Scythe CPU Cooler Stabilizer 775"*-Kit befestigen.


*Kühlung:*

*Anmerkung:*
- Der IFX-14 ist mit zwei „S-Flex 1200rpm“ ausgestattet.
- Der IFX-14 wurde ohne „IFX-10 Backside Cooler“ getestet.
- Alle Temperaturen wurden bei einer Umgebungstemperatur von 22° Grad gemessen.
- Die Temperaturen wurden mit „Core Temp“ gemessen.
- Bei beiden Kühlern wurde „Acrtic Cooling MX2“ als Wärmeleitpaste verwendet. 

Als erstes wurde der Kama Angle bei zwei verschiedenen CPU-Spannungen getestet. Dabei wurde über einen Zeitraum von 30 Minuten die maximale Temperatur gemessen. Die CPU wurde mit Prime95 ausgelastet. Bei den folgenden Tests lief der Lüfter mit einer Spannung von 12V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im direkten Vergleich zum Klassenprimus Thermalright IFX-14 schlägt sich der Scythe Kama Angle gut. Im „Idle-Modus“ sind beide Kühler gleichgut, erst unter Last verliert der Kama Angle leicht den Anschluss. Bei 1,184V macht es keinen Unterschied ob der Lüfter an einer seitlichen oder der mittigen Position montiert wird.
Das gleiche Bild zeigt sich auch bei 1,344V. Unter Last macht es sich aber bemerkbar, dass der Lüfter an einer der beiden Seiten montiert wurde. Die Temperatur ist um 2° Grad schlechter.


Im der zweiten Testreihe wurde der Lüfter bei verschiedenen Spannungen getestet. Dabei wurde über einen Zeitraum von 30 Minuten die maximale Temperatur gemessen. Die CPU wurde mit Prime95 ausgelastet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer Lüfter-Spannung von 7V steigt die Temperatur stark an. Bei 1,184V wird die CPU unter Last bist zu 71°Grad warm, was aber noch im Rahmen ist. Bei 1,344V steigt die Temperatur sogar bis auf 85° Grad an. 
Eine Messung bei 5V ist nicht möglich, da der Lüfter bei 5V gar nicht anläuft. Der Kühler arbeitet somit passiv.


*Lautstärke:*

Scythe gibt einen maximalen Lüftergeräuschpegel von 24dbA bei 12V an. Bei einem Abstand von 50cm ergab meine Messung einen Lüftergeräuschpegel von 25,2dbA. Bei der Messung wurde das Mikrofon direkt auf die Lüfternabe gerichtet.
Bei einer geringeren Spannung war der Lüfter kaum hörbar.


*Fazit:*

Der Scythe Kama Angle kann auf ganzer Linie überzeugen. Er glänzt mit einer makellosen Verarbeitung und einem einzigartigen Design.
Scythe‘s Mut zur Lücke hat sich also gelohnt. Auch die Kühlleistung braucht sich nicht verstecken. Bei 12V fehlen dem Kama Angle zwar ca. 3 bis 4 Grad, dabei muss man allerdings bedenken, das der IFX-14 und der Kama Angle in einer anderen Preisklasse spielen.
Einzig die Kühlleistung unter 7V ist etwas zu bemängeln. Diese liegt aber nicht am Kühler, sondern am beigelegten Lüfter. Die Drehzahl des Lüfters bei 7V reicht leider nicht mehr aus, um die CPU ausreichen zu kühlen. Hier würde ein anderer, stärkerer Lüfter Abhilfe schaffen.
Unterm Strich ist der Kama Angle für 29,90 Euro eine klare Kaufempfehlung. 
​_______________________________

Vielen Dank für Eure Aufmerksamkeit. Feedback, Kritik oder Sonstiges ist natürlich erwünscht.

Auch ein großes Dankeschön an _R. Michel_ von PC-Cooling. Weiterhin möchte ich mich noch bei _A. Bunen_ von Scythe bedanken.

Bis zum nächsten Review.


----------



## xTc (29. Dezember 2008)

Pic-Dump 1


----------



## xTc (29. Dezember 2008)

Pic-Dump 2


----------



## xTc (29. Dezember 2008)

Pic-Dump 3


----------



## xTc (29. Dezember 2008)

Pic-Dump 4


----------



## xTc (29. Dezember 2008)

Pic-Dump 5


----------



## xTc (29. Dezember 2008)

Pic-Dump 6


----------



## kstoeger (29. Dezember 2008)

Wieder mal ein Klasse Test von dir 

Gruß
kstoeger


----------



## Shibi (29. Dezember 2008)

Guter Test, ein wirklich interresanter Kühler. 

Aber die Richtung in die der Lüfter bläst, wenn man ihn schrög montiert ist irgendwie blöd. Im Gehäuse verbaut dürfte das ziemliche Probleme mi dem Luftstrom geben, da in der oberen Ecke kein Luftauslass ist. 
Und die seitliche Montage ist nicht ganz optimal, wie sich unter Last zeigt. 

Aber immerhin hat Scythe den Mut etwas neues auszuprobieren. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## xTc (29. Dezember 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Aber die Richtung in die der Lüfter bläst, wenn man ihn schrög montiert ist irgendwie blöd. Im Gehäuse verbaut dürfte das ziemliche Probleme mi dem Luftstrom geben, da in der oberen Ecke kein Luftauslass ist.



Ich das sehe ich nicht so problematisch. 95% habe in ihrem Gehäuse hinten einen Lüfter, der die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zieht. Zusätzlich belüftet das Netzteil ja auch noch. 

Andere Gehäuse haben da , wo das Netzteil unten verbaut ist haben oben meist Platz für einen Lüfter. 



Shibi schrieb:


> Und die seitliche Montage ist nicht ganz optimal, wie sich unter Last zeigt.



Das hatte ich vor den Tests aber schon erwartet. Schließlich wird ein Teil der Lamellen ja nicht richtig belüftet. Bei einer _normalen_ Spannung gibt es ja aber keinen Unterschied. 


Gruß


----------



## Uziflator (29. Dezember 2008)

Klasse Test xTc! 

Das Konzept ist ungewöhnlich aber scheint ja zu Funktionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Dezember 2008)

Der Test ist wie immer bei dir super gelungen. 
Tolle Bilder, auch gleich so viele davon. 

Weiter so, wir lieben deine Reviews.


----------



## xTc (30. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Das Konzept ist ungewöhnlich aber scheint ja zu Funktionieren.



Stimmt, das Konzept ist ungewöhnlich aber es funktioniert.  Ist halt mal was anderes als die 08/15 Tower-Kühler.

Und das die CPU bei der höheren Spannung etwas wärmer wird, wenn der Lüfter an der Seite hängt ist klar. Der Luftstrom durch den Kühlkörper ist vollkommen anders, als bei der mittleren Position.

Ein Teil des Kühlkörpers wird dann schlechter "_belüftet_", bzw liegt halt etwas ungünstig im Luftstrom. Trotzdem liefert der Kühler eine gute Leistung ab, die Spannung und Position des Lüfters entscheidet halt über +/-2° Grad. 

Viele werden aufgrund der der ausgewöhnlichen Optik die Leistung hinterfragen, aber diese ist trotz Optik gegeben. 

@ Danke, freut mich das es euch gefällt. 


Gruß


----------



## donlucas (2. Januar 2009)

Was sehe ich denn da?

EIn Slipstream der sich über PWM steuern lässt?!
Dams, wo krieg ich den einzeln? Am liebsten mit max. 1600rpm

>Grüsse Lucas


----------



## xTc (2. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube, den gibt es garnicht einzeln.

Da würde sich nur der *Scythe Kama PWM - 120 mm* als Alternative anbieten.

Ich habe den _Scythe Kama PWM - 120 mm_ auch bin total zufrieden damit. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Ein Teil des Kühlkörpers wird dann schlechter "_belüftet_", bzw liegt halt etwas ungünstig im Luftstrom. Trotzdem liefert der Kühler eine gute Leistung ab, die Spannung und Position des Lüfters entscheidet halt über +/-2° Grad.


 
Muss man denn den Lüfter genauso anbringen, wie du es in den Bildern zeigst, oder gibt es auch einen anderen Weg?
Vielleicht sogar mit 2 Lüftern. 



xTc schrieb:


> Viele werden aufgrund der der ausgewöhnlichen Optik die Leistung hinterfragen, aber diese ist trotz Optik gegeben.
> 
> @ Danke, freut mich das es euch gefällt.


 
Jep, die Optik ist schon sehr gut, schließlich gibt es auch genügend User, die sich ein Mainboard nur deshalb holen, weil es fett aussieht. 

Gerade Fans des Casemoddings mit Window Kits werden sich sicherlich sehr auf den neuen Kühler stürzen.
Ich frage mich daher, wie die anderen das sehen?
Also einen Standard Tower Kühler ist doch schon langweilig. Auf jeden Fall schon mal ein Kaufgrund, damit man nicht in eine Schublade gesteckt wird.

Ist eigentlich damit zu rechnen, dass es den Kühler auch für Sockel 1366, 1156 und AM3 geben wird?


----------



## Medina (3. Januar 2009)

Schöner Test, wirklick sehr aufschlussreich

Zum Kama Angle muss ich sagen, bin überrascht, dass diese Kühllösung so gut funktioniert, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Vom Design her ist er jetzt nicht so unbedingt mein Fall, aber ich denke einige werden sich da ziemlich draufstürtzen^^

greetz


----------



## fehe.dr (3. Januar 2009)

hat irgendjemand eine ahnung ob der kühler samt asus P5QE in ein Antec Three Hundred passt? 

thx


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> hat irgendjemand eine ahnung ob der kühler samt asus P5QE in ein Antec Three Hundred passt?
> 
> thx


 
Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue und dann die Kühlkörper auf dem Asus, denke ich schon, dass der passen wird. Das Three Hundred ist groß genug, keine Angst.


----------



## xTc (3. Januar 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> hat irgendjemand eine ahnung ob der kühler samt asus P5QE in ein Antec Three Hundred passt?
> 
> thx



Der Kühler passt ohne Probleme aufs Asus P5Q Deluxe. Da die Heatpipe zum P5Q-E gleich ist passt, er dort auch ohne Probleme.

Und so hoch ist der Kühler nicht, er sollte auch ohne Probleme in dein Antec passen. 


Alle weiteren Fragen die noch austehen, beantworte ich nachher, da ich gerade noch ein etwas anderem arbeite. Ich bitte um Verständnis. Danke.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Januar 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Alle weiteren Fragen die noch austehen, beantworte ich nachher, da ich gerade noch ein etwas anderem arbeite. Ich bitte um Verständnis. Danke.


 
Aha, also wieder was Neues?
Da bin ich sehr gespannt drauf. 

Und ja, eine Frage ist noch unbeantwortet. Wie sieht es mit den neuen Sockeln aus, wird es den Kühler dafür auch noch geben?


----------



## fehe.dr (3. Januar 2009)

juhu .. dann wird das ding jetzt mal bestellt...

thx für die sehr schnelle antwort..


----------



## xTc (4. Januar 2009)

Medina schrieb:


> Zum Kama Angle muss ich sagen, bin überrascht, dass diese Kühllösung so gut funktioniert, hätte ich nicht gedacht.



Die Jungs von Scythe habe sich da schon ihre Gedanken gemacht.  Hätte das Prinzip nicht funktioniert, wäre der Kühler wohl nie in den Handel gekommen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Muss man denn den Lüfter genauso anbringen, wie du es in den Bildern zeigst, oder gibt es auch einen anderen Weg?
> Vielleicht sogar mit 2 Lüftern.



Du könntest auch zwei Lüfter anbringen. Den einen vorne und einen an der Seite. Das Problem ist da allerdings, das Scythe nur einen Satz klammern mitliefert. Über die Homepage von Scythe kannst du aber zusätzliche Clips nachbestellen.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich damit zu rechnen, dass es den Kühler auch für Sockel 1366, 1156 und AM3 geben wird?



Wenn AMD an der Befestigung des Sockels nichts ändert, dann kann man den Kühler auch ohne Proleme auf AM3-Borads nutzen. Eine Befestigung für AM2(+) liegt jedenfalls bei.

Für den S1366 gibt es ein spezielles Retention-Kit. Das Kit für den S775 kannst du nicht weiterverwenden, da die Bohrungen anders sind. Ich habe mir mal ein S1366er Kit für den Kama Angle bestellt und hoffe das es die Tage ankommt.

Foto's kann ich dann gerne nachreichen.


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2009)

In der Preis/Leistungsklasse gibt es auch schon andere Kühler von Scythe. Irgendwie halte ich den Kühler für Überflüssig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> In der Preis/Leistungsklasse gibt es auch schon andere Kühler von Scythe. Irgendwie halte ich den Kühler für Überflüssig.


 
Wahrscheinlich geht es auch ein wenig um das Design. Da will man wohl zeigen, dass es mehr gibt als den klassischen Tower Kühler.

@xTc:
Aha, solche Kits werden wohl Standard sein. Gibt es keine Kühler mehr, die extra entwickelt werden?
Vielleicht Thermalright Ultra Extreme Reloaded?


----------



## GtaSanAndreas (5. Januar 2009)

Kannst du den Lüfter bitte auch im eingebauten Zustand testen?
Bei einem Standard Midi-Tower würden da nämlich gleich 3 Lüfter kühlen.
Netzteillüfter von oben (gleiche Position des Kühlkörpers die du auch genutzt hast), Gehäuselüfter von hinten und der Lüfter mittig.
                        Netzteillüfter
                  l
             __ v__ 
Gehäuse-   l     /
lüfter ->  l   /     <-Lüfter mitte
                             l/ 

MFG, GtaSanAndreas
Edit: Damn, beim Speichern macht es mir immer die Leerzeichen weg...
Aber ich glaube du weißt wie ich es meine


----------



## buzty (5. Januar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Muss man denn den Lüfter genauso anbringen, wie du es in den Bildern zeigst, oder gibt es auch einen anderen Weg?
> Vielleicht sogar mit 2 Lüftern.



an jedem der 2 "kleinen tower" einen wegsaugenden? wäre sicherlich auch ne idee...


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> an jedem der 2 "kleinen tower" einen wegsaugenden? wäre sicherlich auch ne idee...



Mit zwei zuätzlichen Halteklammer-Kit's sollte das kein Problem sein. Ist zwar etwas "_Fummelarbeit_", notfalls nimmst du Kabelbinder. 




GtaSanAndreas schrieb:


> Kannst du den Lüfter bitte auch im eingebauten Zustand testen?
> Bei einem Standard Midi-Tower würden da nämlich gleich 3 Lüfter kühlen.
> Netzteillüfter von oben (gleiche Position des Kühlkörpers die du auch genutzt hast), Gehäuselüfter von hinten und der Lüfter mittig.
> ........



Leider habe ich aktuell kein Gehäuse, in welches ich das Setup einbauen könnte.

Ob der Lüfter an der Gehäuse-Rückwand sich jetzt so drastischen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen nimmt, bezweifel ich. Eine gute Gehäusebelüftung kann aber nur von Vorteil sein.

Klar, die Temperatur kann abweichen, das liegt aber allein schon an den Faktoren wie Raumtemperatur, Gehäusebelüftung, dem Gehäuse selbst oder deinem Netzteil. Ich gehe mal von einer Abweichung von minimal +-2 °C Grad aus.


Gruß


----------



## fehe.dr (5. Januar 2009)

ich werd denn so verbaun wie auf dem bild ... hab mir jetzt das antec three hundred bestellt wo das netzteil unten ist ... und oben und hintenraus ein läufter ist ... die beide die luft raussaugen ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist doch keine schlechte idee oder?

find das ding irgendwie geil ... freu


----------



## xTc (5. Januar 2009)

Genau, quasi ideal.

So fließt die Luft durch den Kühlblock und wird gleich aus dem Case gepustet. 


Gruß


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> ich werd denn so verbaun wie auf dem bild ... hab mir jetzt das antec three hundred bestellt wo das netzteil unten ist ... und oben und hintenraus ein läufter ist ... die beide die luft raussaugen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würd jetz mal behaupten Scythe hat sich das so gedacht,das Design muss ja schon einen grund haben.


Ich find ihn klasse!


Danke xTc für den Test.


----------



## fehe.dr (5. Januar 2009)

und genau so bau ich mir denn ein

denke die 30euro sind gut angelegt ...

gute nacht


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> und genau so bau ich mir denn ein
> 
> denke die 30euro sind gut angelegt ...
> 
> gute nacht


Könntes dan ja auch mal deine Temps Posten..


----------



## fehe.dr (6. Januar 2009)

werd ich machen ... aber dauert noch einige zeit ... hab grad ni viel zeit zum bauen basteln und testen ... aber temps kommen ...


----------



## xTc (7. Januar 2009)

@ *fehe.dr*:

So ist es natürlich optimal. Ich bin auf deine Temperaturen gespannt. 

So liegt der Kühler direkt im Luftstrom und kann die Abwärme ideal verteilen.



Gruß


----------



## fehe.dr (7. Januar 2009)

ihr zwingt mich ja regelrecht ... ich werd mich beeilen ... 

aber als allererstes muss der kühler mal ankommen ...


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

fehe.dr schrieb:


> ihr zwingt mich ja regelrecht ... ich werd mich beeilen ...
> 
> aber als allererstes muss der kühler mal ankommen ...



Natürlich zwingen wird dich dazu!

Ich hoffe er kommt bald an!


----------



## rabensang (7. Januar 2009)

Schöner Test


----------



## seahawk (10. Januar 2009)

Toller Test, Wie ist die Höhe, paßt der in ein übliches Chieftec Gehöuse? 

Der Lüfter in der Tür, sollte ja kein Problem sein.


----------



## xTc (10. Januar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Schöner Test



Danke. 




seahawk schrieb:


> Toller Test, Wie ist die Höhe, paßt der in ein übliches Chieftec Gehöuse?
> 
> Der Lüfter in der Tür, sollte ja kein Problem sein.



Der Kühler misst genau 16cm und sollte damit in jedes gängige Gehäuse reinpassen.


Gruß


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Der Kühler misst genau 16cm und sollte damit in jedes gängige Gehäuse reinpassen.



In neure Gehäuse vielleicht. Der Ninja2 ist kleiner und passt nicht in das Chieftek meiner Schwester.


----------



## xTc (13. Januar 2009)

Ein kleines Update:

Habe unter dem Punkt Kompatibilität hinzugefügt, das der Kühler sich auch ohne Probleme mit dem *"Scythe CPU Cooler Stabilizer 775"*-Kit befestigen lässt.



Gruß


----------



## fehe.dr (20. Januar 2009)

bin bissl traurig ... hatte am 4.1.09 den kühler bei cyberport in dresden bestellt zur abholung... "Lieferzeit 3-10 Tage" ... erste mail nach 10 Tagen ... keine antwort ... hotline ... niemand erreichbar ...  zweiter mail grad eben geschriebn ... mal sehn ...



hat inzwischen jemand einen?


----------



## fehe.dr (30. Januar 2009)

so jetzt endlich ist er da... sieht schon heftig aus ... 

problem nur ... will grad das lüfter kabel sleeven ... ich bekomm die verdammten pins ni raus ... wahrscheinlich weil die noch zu neu sind ... 

naja hab ich jetzt erstma urlaub ... mach am montag weiter ...


----------



## Der Dudelsack (30. Januar 2009)

Schöner Test.
Der is schon ganz schön nah am IFX dran.


----------



## Nickles (30. Januar 2009)

Nice test 



Ps:1000ster post


----------



## fehe.dr (30. Januar 2009)

hab ihn jetzt mal fürn foto montiert ... konnts einfach ni lassen


----------



## xTc (1. Februar 2009)

@ fehe.dr:

Schaut gut aus.  


Bald soll der Kühler in einer "_B_" Revision erhältlich sein. Diese unterscheidet sich zur jetztigen nur darin, das dem Kühler eine Befestigung für den S1366 bei liegt.



Gruß


----------



## fehe.dr (20. April 2009)

so der kama läuft jetzt seit ca. 2 wochen ... auf einem E8400 @ 3Ghz ... konstante Temp ist 39C auch nach 3h prime ... bin sehr zufrieden damit ... nur die montage in einem "relativ kleinen" haus wie das antec 300 ist etwas problematisch ...  aber daumen hoch ...


----------



## quarante-sept (3. Oktober 2009)

Schönes Review zu einem noch schöneren Kühler. 
Mit seinen 160mm sollte er doch auch in ein Antec Mini P180 rein passen, wenn da ja auch ein Xigmatek Dark Knight mit 159mm reinpasst. Würde sich nämlich ideal mit dem Antec ergänzen.

Hat aber schon jemand die neue Revision B probiert?
Da hat sich doch nicht großartig was geändert, außer der erhöhten Sockelkompatibilität, oder?
Und da die alte Variante ja scheinbar auch auf AM3 Boards passt, bin ich doch mit der älteren etwas preiswerteren Revision genauso gut beraten?


----------



## seahawk (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe den in einen CS600 mit Seitenlüfter. Das paßt gerade so. Auf einen Q9300 ohne OC, dreht der Lüfter fast nie mehr als 550 u/min und ist somit oraktisch sehr leise.


----------

